# Tutorial: Explosion



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Here is something for the guys. Not sure if the women might be interested as much as I am making an explosion. Anyway, I chose to do it as it looks like an awesome piece of digital reinactment.

(Note: The following instructions are for Photoshop CS - users who use previous or newer versions may have to slightly differ their settings.)

*Software:* Photoshop CS

*Level:* Advanced

*Category:* Special Effects

*Procedure:*

*1.* Create a new image that is 500x500 pixels with a transparent background. After creating the image, press D to reset the colour pallete. Rename the layer to "colour".

*2.* Go to *Filter > Render > Clouds.* After you have done that go to *Filter > Render > Difference Clouds* and then press *Ctrl+F* (3x) three times.










*3.* Press *Ctrl+L* to bring the lighting and use the same settings as in the image below:










*4.* Go to *Filter > Stylize > Extrude* and use the settings as in the image below:










Press *Ctrl+I* to Invert the image.

*5.* Duplicate the layer by right clicking the layer in the layer palette and clicking Duplicate Layer. Rename this layer "blast".

*6.* Choose the layer "blast" and go to *Filter > Blur > Radial Blur* with the following settings:

*Amount* - 10
*Blur Method* - Zoom
*Quality* - Good 

*7. *Add a layer mask to the "blast" layer by clicking on the *Add Layer Mask* button that is situated 2nd from the left at the bottom of the layer palette.

*8.* Click on the Gradient Tool and choose the "Radial Gradient". Make sure "Reverse" is checked. Click in the middle of the image and drag it to any of the four corners.










*9.* Choose layer the layer "colour" on the Layer palette and go *Image > Adjustments > Hue and Saturation* and use the settings as shown below in the image:










*10.* Duplicate the "colour" layer and change the blending mode to "Overlay".

*11.* Finished Product:











There we have the finished product. Hope you liked that one. :grin:
Once again feel free to comment :sayyes:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

kaboom.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's awesome! I can't wait to get home and give this a try.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Am trying it in PSP but not having a lot of luck.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*My result*

Done in PS7.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Grove4Life said:


> Here is something for the guys. Not sure if the women might be interested as much as I am making an explosion.


The gals can have just as much fun exploding things as the guys -razz: 
http://www.crimethinc.com/a/gender/poster.pdf


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh wow that is so true. I'm printing that one out and putting it on the wall.

Now back to PSP as it can be done I see.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry but it is really hard to find one that can fit all software. Tell me what part your having any probs at and I'll redefine my instructions to suit your software ?


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

I can get nearly all of it except the extrude. Mine ended up looking like a weird moon. lol


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Hehe. Truly, I am not sure if Paintshop Pro has an Extrude function. I'm going to have to google it and confirm it for you. :sayyes:


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

After much hunting for filters etc I finally managed to do something like it.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks good. I'll throw in some more tutorials like this for fun :grin:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

I am not a Graphics Guru at all but I have found reading all these threads most interesting. I use Photoshop Elements 4.0. This is suitable for home use I am led to understand. Anyhow I couldn't afford CS - it costs 8000 bucks here. Even so I am sure I will learn a great deal hanging round. :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice tut Grove :wink:


----------

